# Well Check



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

*Well Check- Update and opinions needed*

Tomorrow I'm taking Cosmo to an avian vet for her first well check up. I'm also going to have her blood tested for Chlamydia psittaci. I'm doing that as a precautionary measure since she came from a pet store. Also I'm considering getting a green cheek conure from a friend who periodically breeds them and I don't want to take any chances.

I'm so nervous about taking her though. She JUST got comfortable with us and I'm afraid to have a set back. I have a little quarantine cage that I'm going to use for transport.

Any other advise to help her not get completely freaked out? She is such a sweet, gentle and sensitive girl. :green budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good that will be taking Cosmo on her first wellness check.
For the ride to the avian vet's you can cover the cage to keep her more secure. If you are travelling by car, then turning the radio on for some music and having it at a low volume can also be soothing to Cosmo.
Keeping yourself as calm as possible during the whole thing will also be beneficial to your budgie girl.

I hope everything goes well at the vet's, good luck!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She will do just fine, I'm sure :hug: 

As long as you're not forcing her into the cage by grabbing her, I don't think you will have a setback. If you put some millet in the cage and leave the door open right next to hers she may decide to go on in and play around a bit, then when you actually need her to go in you can just ask her to step up and place her in the cage  

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Cover the cage and play some music, like others said. I've found that talking to them in a calm, soothing voice helps too. Don't leave anything hanging in the cage (like a toy from the ceiling) because you don't want it to swing around and hit them during the drive.
If you can, take routes that are less bumpy. I usually buckle the cage in and keep my arms around it as well, just to make sure it doesn't shift at all.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for the kind advice everyone. Today is the big day. I'll update later with the results.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Ok. So the vet was nice. But she's saying Cosmo is a boy. I just don't think so. So here is a photo to get confirmation. Also Cosmo was super freaked out and stayed still as a statue in the travel cage. Which the vet said was "concerning". But Cosmo is ALWAYS chill and quiet. 
Not sure I trust in this vets absolute knowledge. 
But overall she said her muscle tone felt good and overall seems in great health. Cosmo weighs 30 grams.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Cosmo is most definitely a girl as is confirmed by this photo and the previous ones you have posted of her.
It's also perfectly understandable for Cosmo to show the typical signs of being "scared stiff" given the whole situation. Looking like a statue shouldn't be surprising for the avian vet.

All in all, It's good to know that your Cosmo is in good shape health wise.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

aluz said:


> Your Cosmo is most definitely a girl as is confirmed by this photo and the previous ones you have posted of her.
> It's also perfectly understandable for Cosmo to show the typical signs of being "scared stiff" given the whole situation. Looking like a statue shouldn't be surprising for the avian vet.
> 
> All in all, It's good to know that your Cosmo is in good shape health wise.


Thanks Aluz. I thought the same things. I don't believe I will be going back to this vet. She supposed to be an avian vet. But I just don't know. Because I felt more knowledgeable.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Even if the vet wasn't the best, I'm glad she said Cosmo is doing just fine with regards to her health!  

What a cute girl  How's she doing now?


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Even if the vet wasn't the best, I'm glad she said Cosmo is doing just fine with regards to her health!
> 
> What a cute girl  How's she doing now?


She's good. She chirped all the way home. Stepped up to come out of the travel cage, went into her regular cage and promptly gave me a quick nip to show her displeasure with the whole experience lol!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad Cosmo is in good health. :2thumbs:

I'd take some time to research some other Avian Vets in your area to see if you can find one you feel more comfortable with in case Cosmo needs any type of treatment in the future. 

Dr. Dahlhausen's Avian and Exotic Medical Center. 
Dr. Robert Dahlhausen
Map5989 Meijer Dr. Suite 11. 
Milford, OH 45150. (513) 576-1990.

Dr. Peter Hill - PetCare Animal Hospital
8610 Blue Ash Rd. Cincinnati, Ohio 45242
Tel. 513-793-3032
Fax: 513-793-2409
[email protected].- www.PetCareCincinnati.com

*


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

The vets name was Dr Kim. She mentored under Dr Dahlhausen. I've heard great things about him.


----------

